# Circuito de Noblex Giulietta



## Electronico de Antes (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola, alguna persona tendría el circuito de la radio a transistores Noblex Giulietta mod TN5B? La he comprado recientemente y me gustaria repararla para sumarla a las antiguas que tengo. Muchas gracias, Alberto.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola Electronico de Antes, El circuito que solicitas es una figurita dificil,creo que en algun momento ,lo tube en papel ,pero de eso ya hace mas de 30 años,si llego a encontrarlo!!! con gusto lo subire,Mientras tanto podrias decirnos,Que falla presenta el receptor, Y cuales son tus conocimientos en dicha area?


Saludos


----------



## Electronico de Antes (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola elgriego, muchísimas gracias por tu preocupación y pronta respuesta, la radio la adquirí en Entre Ríos en una casa de antigüedades que esta cerca de la ruta 14. Esta gente tiene varias radios valvulares pero no lo que buscaba. A pesar de no buscar nada a transistores, vi la Giulieta y me gusto (esta bastante entera), según el vendedor no funcionaba. La probé anoche, sin tocarla y como me dijo el vendedor no funciono. Busque el circuito por internet pero nada, fue cuando decidí desataparla para realizar una inspección (esta impecable pero reparada por las soldaduras nuevas que tiene en algunas partes) la vi muy bien y consulte por el circuito en este foro. Hoy por la mañana, mas despabilado veo que el problema estaba en los tornillos que conectan los terminales del porta pilas con la placa de la radio. No se si tenes presente como es, para destapar la radio hay que sacar dos tornillos que están dentro del portapilas que forma parte de la tapa trasera y que aparte de contener la tapa, son las conexiones eléctricas del porta pilas. Mas haya de que funcione, aun me gustaría tener su circuito. como lo hago con lo que tengo y puedo conseguir. Alberto.
Mi experiencia no es ni mucha ni poca, siempre e estado en electrónica, soy radioaficionado y mi prefijo es LU7DTY, e construido varios equipos en otra época y actualmente estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo.


----------



## dantonio (Feb 12, 2014)

Puedes pedir el diagrama eléctrico de ese receptor de radio en Apae 
bajo este código:
NOBLEX TN5B R "GIULIETTA" CA06.
Saludos.


----------



## Electronico de Antes (Feb 12, 2014)

Muchas gracias dantonio, seguí tu consejo y lo acabo de hacer, vemos que me contestan.

Bueno, muchas gracias elgriego y dantonio, ya tengo el circuito que por supuesto que si lo necesitan estará a su disposición. Alberto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## chelo256 (Ago 2, 2017)

Electronico de Antes dijo:


> Bueno, muchas gracias elgriego y dantonio, ya tengo el circuito que por supuesto que si lo necesitan estará a su disposición. Alberto.



Me pueden pasar el diagrama de esta radio,..la necesito para reparar la misma y también si tienen algún consejo para poner a punto las bobinas y así tenerla bien calibrada.-
saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## dantonio (Ago 2, 2017)

Debo hacer previamente una acotación, existieron mas de una versión de la 
misma (por lo menos recuerdo 3), pero a pesar de ello este diagrama es la 
base de todos ellos.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 2, 2017)

chelo256 dijo:


> Me pueden pasar el diagrama de esta radio,..la necesito para reparar la misma y también si tienen algún consejo para poner a punto las bobinas y así tenerla bien calibrada.-
> saludos y gracias de antemano


 
Hola chelo,las bobinas no se mueven solas,salvo que las haya agarrado un indigena  o la radio tomo mucha humedad y por eso se estropearon las mismas,lo que obligara, su reparacion,trabajo dificil ,pero no imposible o el recambio de las mismas. Mi consejo es que primero alimentes el receptor,y nos comentes cual es la falla,asi otros colegas y este humilde griego te guiaremos en como llegar a un buen fin en tu reparacion vintage.


*Saludos.*


----------



## Miguel. rivera (Mar 20, 2021)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Electronico de Antes, El circuito que solicitas es una figurita dificil,creo que en algun momento ,lo tube en papel ,pero de eso ya hace mas de 30 años,si llego a encontrarlo!!! con gusto lo subire,Mientras tanto podrias decirnos,Que falla presenta el receptor, Y cuales son tus conocimientos en dicha area?
> 
> 
> Saludos


Hola, soy Miguel Vaz y tengo una duda en relación a una radio Noblex que la adquirí hace pocas horas. Funciona a pilas medianas como muchos lo deben saber pero mi sorpresa fue que la encendí funcionó perfectamente pero sin las pilas. No entendí nada.



Miguel. rivera dijo:


> Hola, soy Miguel Vaz y tengo una duda en relación a una radio Noblex que la adquirí hace pocas horas. Funciona a pilas medianas como muchos lo deben saber pero mi sorpresa fue que la encendí funcionó perfectamente pero sin las pilas. No entendí nada.


Algo en su interior que almacena energía??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2021)

Hola caro Don Miguel.rivera lo que se pasa es que internamente en los circuitos  hay capacitores electrolicticos que si pueden armazenar carga , peeeero por un rato de tienpo.
Seguramente tu radio logra funcionar sin pilas solamente alguns segundos y nada mas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Miguel. rivera (Mar 20, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Miguel.rivera lo que se pasa es que internamente en los circuitos  hay capacitores electrolicticos que si pueden armazenar carga , peeeero por un rato de tienpo.
> Seguramente tu radio logra funcionar sin pilas solamente alguns segundos y nada mas.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Daniel, gracias por tu aclaración pero resulta que la tengo encendida hace horas, desde la mañana y sigue y sigue.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2021)

Miguel. rivera dijo:


> Hola Daniel, gracias por tu aclaración pero resulta que la tengo encendida hace horas, desde la mañana y sigue y sigue.


😳😳😳😳😳


EL fantasma dice que: o está alimentada por la red o un super capacitor o energía solar, o tenés un fantasma en tu casa y vas a tener que llamar a exorcista.

*PD: de cual radio estas hablando??*


----------



## J2C (Mar 20, 2021)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, esta conectada a 220 Vca con un adaptador para tener los 6/9 Vdc


----------



## Miguel. rivera (Mar 20, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 😳😳😳😳😳
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264459
> 
> EL fantasma dice que: o está alimentada por la red o un super capacitor o energía solar, o tenés un fantasma en tu casa y vas a tener que llamar a exorcista.
> ...


Noblex giulliana


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2021)

Miguel. rivera dijo:


> Noblex giulliana


La de este tema es la Giulietta...si la tuya es la misma o muy parecida... yo iría buscando un exorcista (en el foro hay uno) y enterrando la radio en un cementerio con una cruz de sal encima. No sé si servirá para algo, pero la física no puede desafiarse impunemente salvo que venga del allá...

Fuera de broma, abrila y fijate si no tiene un batería de 9 V o dos pilas Li-ion adentro y que alguien la haya modificado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La de este tema es la Giulietta...si la tuya es la misma o muy parecida... yo iría buscando un exorcista (en el foro hay uno) y enterrando la radio en un cementerio con una cruz de sal encima. No sé si servirá para algo, pero la física no puede desafiarse impunemente salvo que venga del allá...
> 
> Fuera de broma, abrila y fijate si no tiene un batería de 9 V o dos pilas Li-ion adentro y que alguien la haya modificado.


Bueno , como Don Fogonazo aun NO si manifesto ....................................y si aun NO hice eso quizaz este estremamente irritado con malisimo humor NO soy jo en mi mas puro juicio quien vaias invocarlo , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2021)

Giulietta :




Giulliana :



De todas maneras la magia no existe , una radio no puede funcionar sola sin ninguna fuente de alimentación !

Que haz investigado , revisado hasta ahora ?


----------



## henrypal (Ago 31, 2021)

Giulliana no, Giulia.


----------

